# Retrograde Pyelogram w/out catheterization



## TINAKAYR (Nov 30, 2009)

Can this be done without catheterizing the ureters? the op note doesn't mention going into the ureters, but does say a retro pyel was done??


----------



## dlewis72 (Dec 1, 2009)

Try 74420-26


----------



## deynaw (Dec 7, 2009)

yes the 74420,26 is what we use


----------

